# churras e chandurras



## GamblingCamel

I found the word CHANDURRAS on the blog of a Brazilian rock band. Is it an invented word, regional slang?

_Será realizado neste próximo sábado, 19 de março de dois mil e onze nosso primeiro *churras chandurras* do ano. 

_I know that CHURRASCO = Brazilian barbecue; is CHURRAS an informal shortening of the word? Also, a friend of mine in São Paulo
used CHURRAS in a Facebook caption.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Nunca ouvi nem _churras _nem _chandurras_.


----------



## Vanda

You're right: churras = churrasco. As for Chandurras I couldn't find an explanation. I guess it might be a made up expression of that band as you can't find it anywhere else.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

And what is this "churras" thing? Is it also used by adults in normal conversations or is it limited to things posted by teenagers on the internet?


----------



## Vanda

Have no idea. It looks like it is a student invention for churrasco. Never heard before. One of the university girls of my place uses churras, but she has never heard chandurras either. 
Gente, tive uma ideia, será que chandurra é uma miscelânea para churrasco de sanduba? Sei lá, essa meninada é tão cheia de novidades na área de gíria...


----------



## GamblingCamel

The WR PT/EN dictionary translates CHURRAS as "barbecue".
Thanks for the quick responses. I'm facebooking (that's for you, V. ) an image from that blog but first, I wanted to make sure I understood exactly what it said in PT.


----------



## Vanda

I've already seen that blog, Gambling. It was the 1st thing I saw.


----------



## mglenadel

It's a kids' thing: facul (short for faculdade -- college); refri (refrigerante -- soft drink/soda); churras (spoken with stree on the "ras" syllable for barbecue).


----------



## uchi.m

Ariel Knightly said:


> Nunca ouvi nem _churras _nem _chandurras_.


You should update your profile to match your real age to the displayed one, Ariel. Churras is a churrasco.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> You should update your profile to match your real age to the displayed one, Ariel. Churras is a churrasco.


How old do you think I am? Vanda sabe que a exibida e a real são a mesma.

Já ouvi muitas vezes _refri_, _responsa_, _facu _etc. Mas tirando _refri_, que é algo que eu seria capaz de dizer, esse tipo de redução nunca foi muito comum entre as pessoas com que eu convivia, mesmo quando eu era adolescente. Agora _churras _nunca tinha sequer ouvido. Mesmo meu irmão nunca usou essa palavra na minha frente - e ele já fazia um estilo meio playboy e sempre esteve mais inclinado do que eu a usar gírias adolescentes. Você *fala *_churras _mesmo?


----------



## Vanda

Muitos falam, Ariel. De verdade e de todas as idades! Você precisa de se reunir menos com o pessoal de trabalho e alunos usando o inglês e misturar mais com o povão. (Brincadeirinha, viu?)


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vanda said:


> Never heard before.


Estranho. Você mesma disse que nunca tinha ouvido...


----------



## Vanda

Chandurras, não o churras.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Ariel Knightly said:


> And what is this "churras" thing? Is it also used by adults in normal conversations or is it limited to things posted by teenagers on the internet?





			
				Vanda said:
			
		

> Have no idea. It looks like it is a student invention for churrasco.  Never heard before.


----------



## Vanda

É uma daquelas ocasiões em que você tem algo em mente e pula pra outra sem fazer ponte, como se as pessoas pudessem ler o que vai na cabeça. Como sempre dizia aos alunos:''Quem manda vocês não lerem a ''bublle' em cima da minha cabeça?''


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Olha, fiz uma pesquisa aqui em casa e parece que ninguém usa nem nunca ouviu esse negócio de _churras_. Quando perguntei se alguém sabia o que era um churras, assim como eu, eles consideraram a possibilidade de isso ser algum tipo novo de churro de morango...  

E no churrasco que fiz aqui em casa em julho, não me lembro de ter ouvido nenhum convidado nem nenhum penetra chamando meu churrasco de _churras_, não. A idade das pessoas variava entre 20 e 30 anos.


----------



## uchi.m

Ariel Knightly said:


> E no churrasco que fiz aqui em casa em julho, não me lembro de ter ouvido nenhum convidado nem nenhum penetra chamando meu churrasco de _churras_, não. A idade das pessoas variava entre 20 e 30 anos.


Eles estavam acanhados por estarem comendo o churras do profe. Ou então eles tinham 20 ou 30 anos em cada perna.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> Eles estavam acanhados por estarem comendo o churras do profe. Ou então eles tinham 20 ou 30 anos em cada perna.


Ou esse negócio de _churras _é simplesmente algo que não acontece na fala natural da maioria das pessoas.


----------



## uchi.m

É a coisa mais natural do mundo. Para gente abaixo dos 40.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Bom, falei com algumas pessoas no msn e no facebook agora e esse é o resultado:

1) Homem, carioca, 26 anos, economista, ex-playboy > Já ouviu _churras _mas não usa e acha que isso é coisa de idiota.
2)  Homem, carioca, 25 anos, linguista > Nunca ouviu nem sabia dizer o  que significa. Mas disse que não é assíduo frequentador de churrascos.
3) Homem, carioca, 24 anos, linguista > Já ouviu mas não usa o termo e acha que se trata de linguagem adolescente.
4)  Mulher, carioca, 45 anos, coordenadora editorial > Nunca ouviu nem  sabia dizer o que significa. Mas disse que é vegetariana...
5) Mulher, carioca, 23 anos, comissária de voo > Diz que usa na fala.
6) Mulher, paulistana, 20 anos, estudante de engenharia > Já ouviu mas disse que é coisa de adulto bobalhão.
7) Homem, mineiro, 33 anos, empresário > Nunca ouviu e perguntou se não teria nada a ver com churros. 
8) Homem, mineiro, 30 anos, piloto de avião > Diz que usa na fala.


----------



## uchi.m

Existe ex-playboy? Essa eu queria ver, hahaha.
Veja que, de 8, 5 sabem da palavra. Isso é 63% da amostra. Está dentro do primeiro desvio padrão da média, que é 68% da amostra.
Dos 5, os 5 estão abaixo dos 40 anos. Nem vou falar mais nada.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> Existe ex-playboy? Essa eu queria ver, hahaha.
> Veja que, de 8, 5 sabem da palavra. Isso é 63% da amostra. Está dentro do primeiro desvio padrão da média, que é 68% da amostra.
> Dos 5, os 5 estão abaixo dos 40 anos. Nem vou falar mais nada.


É claro que existe ex-playboy. Ser playboy envolve levar um estilo de vida que normalmente não se mantém por toda a vida.

Dos 8 informantes, apenas 2 usam a palavra. Nem vou falar mais nada...


----------



## uchi.m

Certo, Ariel, existe uma diferença entre conhecer a palavra e usá-la. Quanto mais alguém a usar, mais natural ela é. Mas, se uma certa palavra é conhecida por um grupo social, ela não é automaticamente natural nesse grupo? Independentemente do valor ou estigma impregnados nessa palavra?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> Mas, se uma certa palavra é conhecida por um grupo social, ela não é natural nesse grupo?


Não, não é. Quase todos no Brasil sabem que em Portugal as pessoas chegam a casa, nem por isso _chegar a casa_ é algo natural entre os brasileiros. Aqui o natural é _chegar em casa_. Todo mundo já deve ter ouvido palavras como _bicicreta_ e _pobrema_, mas esses termos não são algo natural entre os falantes cultos. Nesse grupo o natural é dizer _bicicleta _e _problema_. Muita gente já deve ter ouvido falar que os portugueses conseguem nota máxima *a* matemática, mas o normal aqui é tirar dez *em *matemática. Talvez alguns "idiotas" e "bobalhões", como foram descritos pelos meus informantes, até usem a palavra _churras_. Mas parece que o natural entre a maioria dos falantes é dizer _churrasco _mesmo. Pelo menos por enquanto.


----------



## uchi.m

Entendi. Natural é o que a maioria diz e sempre em relação a um referencial.

Uma jovem não diz churras, mas entende. Ela não diz porque é coisa de bobalhão. Se o referencial for todos os bobalhões que falam churras, então churras é natural para esse grupo social. Para os brasileiros, o natural é churrasco. Porque churrasco abrange os não-bobalhões e os bobalhões também.


----------

